
WebKit exploit write-up - DyslexicAtheist
https://github.com/Cryptogenic/Exploit-Writeups/blob/master/WebKit/setAttributeNodeNS%20UAF%20Write-up.md
======
ThbTs4wbXC9Qjv
Man, it takes so much effort to write up exploits. I discover 'em regularly,
but really, the effort to write-up is the best security companies have these
days...

~~~
saagarjha
Then don’t do a write up? If you find and exploit just push a POC. Nobody’s
forcing you to explain it.

